# mettre/passer du temps à / pour + infinitif - préposition



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde,
merci de m'éclairer en me disant quelle préposition il faut mettre après "_*mettre du temps*_" ? *à* ou bien _*pour*_ ?

Merci bien d'avance !


----------



## geostan

mettre du temps à faire qqch. 
passer du temps à faire qqch.


----------



## chevre feuille

J'ai exactement la même question car dans un livre pour apprendre le francais, il y a la phrase "j'ai mis une heure pour venir en voiture". Est-ce que cette phrase est incorrecte? Est-ce qu'il faut dire "j'ai mis une heure à venir en voiture". Est-ce qu'on dirait j'ai mis une heure pour ranger ta chambre ou j'ai mis une heure à ranger ta chambre?
Merci.


----------



## Chimel

Hmmm... Bonne question!

On dirait certainement "J'ai mis une heure pour venir en voiture".

On dirait aussi "J'ai mis une heure pour ranger ta chambre" ou "J'ai *passé* une heure *à* ranger ta chambre".

Cependant, pour Dieu sait quelle raison que je m'explique pas bien, "J'ai mis une heure à ranger ta chambre" ne me choquerait pas, alors que je ne le dirais pas dans l'exemple de la voiture.

D'autres avis?


----------



## securimedeu

Jeanne a mis beaucoup de temps à se préparer
Nicole a mis beaucoup de temps pour enfiler son manteau
Jacques met beaucoup de temps à rattraper son retard
Jean met beaucoup de temps pour faire ses devoirs

"à" indique que le sujet traine anormalement
"pour" indique plutôt une contrainte extérieure : des devoirs compliqués, un manteau trop neuf

encore que !  

n'est-ce pas équivalent ???


----------



## chevre feuille

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses. Ca m'aide beaucoup, je pense que je vois la différence maintenant. Je n'avais pas trouvé dans mon dictionnaire mettre du temps *pour *.... et je ne connaissais que mettre du temps à faire quelque chose. Cependant, c'etait dans un livre pour apprendre le français.


----------



## securimedeu

je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait une différence : elle peut avoir été générée artificiellement par le contexte de la phrase

François a mis beaucoup de temps à rejoindre sa femme (ex train en panne)
Marc a mis beaucoup de temps pour rejoindre sa femme (a eu du mal à se décider)

on voit que dans les exemples ci-dessus ma supposition est inversée

je crois que c'est kif-kif


----------



## Chimel

Je crois aussi qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de véritable différence de sens: le critère de la contrainte extérieure ou non ne me paraît pas pertinent pour différencier _pour_ et _à_.

Pour ma part, je dirais:
- avec _passer_ (du temps), c'est de toute façon _à_

- avec _mettre_ (du temps), c'est _pour_ qui me vient le plus naturellement à l'esprit. On peut souvent dire aussi _à_, sans différence de sens, mais dans certains cas, ça ne marche pas bien (cf. *"J'ai mis une heure à venir en voiture" qui ne me paraît pas naturel), sans que je puisse expliquer clairement pourquoi. En pratique et dans le doute, _pour_ est donc toujours un choix sûr!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je crois avoir trouvé le bon endroit pour poser ma question. Quelle préposition vous semble la plus naturelle dans ma phrase? _"Ils (certains garçons dans ma classe) mettent trop de temps pour/à aller aux toilettes." _Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Avec _aller_, je crois qu'on peut distinguer :
_pour aller_ : faire le chemin
_à aller_ : faire ce qu'il faut surtout, trajet compris.

Le Trésor groupe 





> *1re Section. I. B. − En partic. 5.* Consacrer, affecter à une certaine fin. *a)* [Le compl. dir. désigne ou spécifie une durée] *Mettre qqc. à/pour* + inf.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci atcheque, mais je ne sais toujours pas quelle préposition convient le mieux dans ma phrase et la citation du Trésor semble dire que l'usage et facultatif. J'image que pour mon contexte les deux se disent. Les garçons vont trop souvent aux toilettes et ils y traînent. Ils y mettent trop de temps. Que dirais-tu spontanément?


----------



## atcheque

Les deux prépositions se valent et seront utilisées de la même manière.


----------



## plantin

Charlie Parker said:


> Les garçons vont trop souvent aux toilettes et ils y traînent. Ils y mettent trop de temps


Dans ce cas, pourquoi pas tout simplement _Ils passent trop de temps aux toilettes_ ? Le choix de la préposition serait résolu.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec Plantin, mais il y a quelques nuances de sens.

_Ils *mettent* trop de temps *pour* aller aux toilettes_. (durée du trajet)
_Ils *passent* trop de temps *aux* toilettes_. (temps passé sur le trône ou dans la « salle d'eau »)
_Ils *vont* trop souvent *aux* toilettes_. (fréquence des trajets aux toilettes)


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> il y a quelques nuances de sens.


D'accord avec vos nuances, mais quelqu'un qui dit _Ils *passent* trop de temps *aux* toilettes_ peut tout à fait intégrer dans sa remarque l'addition de plusieurs passages.


----------



## Nicomon

_Il faut prendre le temps de prendre son temps._  (Alexandre le bienheureux)

D'accord avec les précisions de MC, à un détail près. 





Maître Capello said:


> _Ils *mettent* trop de temps *pour* aller aux toilettes_. (durée du trajet)


 Là,  j'aurais dit :  _Ils *prennent *trop de temps pour...  _

_ Ça leur prend du temps à revenir des toilettes / Ils ne reviennent pas vite des toilettes.     
Ils prennent leur temps, parce qu'ils ne sont pas pressés de revenir en classe._ 

En clair, _prendre du temps_ me vient plus spontanément que _mettre du temps.   _
Je n'ai pas changé d'idée depuis ce fil  (mais le contexte est différent).


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> D'accord avec les précisions de MC, à un détail près.  Là, j'aurais dit : _Ils *prennent *trop de temps pour... _


Les deux verbes sont à mon sens possibles, avec une nuance :

_Ils *mettent *trop de temps_ → Plus passif et descriptif. Au final, le temps passé est trop long.
_Ils *prennent *trop de temps_ → Plus actif et subjectif. Le temps qu'ils y consacrent est trop long.

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Disons donc que pour le contexte de Charlie, je préfère « actif et subjectif ».
L'action est délibérée.  Ils font exprès de traîner aux toilettes / ils prennent leur temps.

Je suis d'accord avec ce que t'as écrit dans cet autre fil : prendre / mettre / passer du temps


> Il y a une nuance: _*prendre* du temps_ est une décision de consacrer du temps, tandis que _*mettre* du temps_ est une constatation du temps qu'on a passé.


  Mais comme je ne dis à peu près jamais « _mettre du temps_ », sauf pour dire « _mettre du temps et des efforts »_  je ne suis pas très neutre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Disons donc que pour le contexte de Charlie, je préfère « actif et subjectif ».
> L'action est délibérée. Ils font exprès de traîner aux toilettes / ils prennent leur temps.


 Oui, je suis d'accord.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> _Ils *mettent* trop de temps *pour* aller aux toilettes_. (durée du trajet)



Maître, il semble que vous ne diriez pas "Ils *me*_*ttent* trop de temps *à* aller aux toilettes" _?


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément, mais la préposition _à_ ne me semble pas non plus totalement exclue.


----------



## Kyle1993

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai vu cette phrase voici :
*Nous avons passé toute la matinée ______ préparer notre exposé sur l’Afrique-francophone.*

Je pense que les deux préposition, « à » et « pour » toutes marchent.
S'il est correct, quelle est la différence entre les deux ? Sinon, quel est votre avis à ce sujet ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bezoard

Ici, c'est plutôt "à" qui s'impose.
_On passe du temps à faire qqch._
Il est vrai que "pour" s'emploie dans des expressions assez proches, comme :
_Nous avons mis du temps pour faire qqch._


----------



## OLN

"Passer du/son temps pour faire qch" ne se dit pas.
_Avoir passé (toute) la matinée *à* + inf. _équivaut à avoir consacré (tout) ce temps à + inf.


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est malheureusement pas si simple. On peut très bien dire :
_En raison des embouteillages, nous avons passé beaucoup de temps pour faire les dix derniers kilomètres._


----------



## Kyle1993

Merci pour votre réponse, mais je ne comprends pas encore la différence entre les deux expressions :

passer du temps à faire
passer du temps pour faire
Pouvez-vous aller plus loin pour l'expliquer. Merci encore !


----------



## OLN

Bezoard said:


> _En raison des embouteillages, nous avons passé beaucoup de temps* pour* faire les dix derniers kilomètres._


Justement, je dirais à la place :
_Nous avons mis beaucoup de temps pour...
Il nous a fallu beaucoup de temps pour...
Faire les dix derniers kilomètres nous a pris beaucoup de temps.

Nous avons passé beaucoup de temp *à* faire les dix derniers kilomètres _sonnerait bizarrement pour moi, dans le sens où l'on n'a pas dédié son temps à parcourir ces kilomètres. On parle du temps qu'il a fallu (qui a été nécessaire et qu'on a perdu) pour le faire.
_____________
Peux-tu préciser ta question, Kyle1993 ? (ton nouveau fil a été fusionné avec celui-ci  ; lire ce qui précède).


----------



## Kyle1993

Bonjour OLN, j'ai modifié ma question, mais il semble qu'il y a une divergence d'opinions entre vous et Bezord.   Voici le suject original :

Nous avons passé toute la matinée ______ préparer notre exposé sur l’Afrique-francophone.
A. afin que
B. pour
C. de
D. à

A votre avis, la réponse doit être D.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, seule la préposition _à_ est possible (donc réponse D).


----------



## Kyle1993

Bonjour, Maître, dans quel cas on utilse  « passer du temps à inf. » ? Pouvez-vous m'indiquer, s'il vous plaît. 
Je souhaite que je puisse clarifier la question. Merci !


----------



## Chimel

L'expression type est _passer du temps à (faire quelque chose)._

Bezoard (message #25) cite un cas où, selon lui, on pourrait aussi dire _passer du temps pour (faire les dix derniers kilomètres)_, mais c'est une situation très particulière (on a été obligé de perdre du temps à cela, on n'a pas décidé de le faire) et cet usage est contesté par OLN et par moi-même: je ne dirais pas cela non plus.


----------



## Kyle1993

Merci Chimel ! J'ai compris !


----------

